# Linux Debian mit Xserver ohne WM mit firefox, Java script stockt



## ulf123 (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute, ich habe da mal eine Frage auf die ich leider keine Antwort gefunden haben vll kann mir wer von euch weiterhelfen.

ich habe ein paar rechner zurzeit mit Debian Linux installiert, desweiteren den Xserver und Firefox

beim System-Start, startet direkt Firefox im voll bildmodus. einen WM verwende ich nicht, da ich diese Rechner nur als Anzeige nutzen will,

Auf der von Firefox geöffnetten seite werden dann Infos angezeigt. Damit das schönes aussieht lasse ich diese via Java script ins Bild reinscrollen und später auch wieder raus.

Mein Problem:
diese Scroll effekte Sehen unter einem System mit VM super aus, aber auf diesen Systemen stockt es total, woran kann das liegen?

Danke schon mal 
schöne Grüße Ulf


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. Dezember 2008)

Fehlende Beschleunigung der Ausgabe durch die Grafikkarte. Welchen Treiberverwendest du? Paste doch biite einmal die /etc/X11/xorg.conf


----------



## ulf123 (14. Dezember 2008)

Danke schon mal für die Antwort

hier die xorg.conf

```
# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man /etc/X11/xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"
    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"
    # path to defoma fonts
    FontPath    "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load    "i2c"
    Load    "bitmap"
    Load    "ddc"
    Load    "dri"
    Load    "extmod"
    Load    "freetype"
    Load    "glx"
    Load    "int10"
    Load    "vbe"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver        "kbd"
    Option        "CoreKeyboard"
    Option        "XkbRules"    "xorg"
    Option        "XkbModel"    "pc105"
    Option        "XkbLayout"    "de"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Configured Mouse"
    Driver        "mouse"
    Option        "CorePointer"
    Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"
    Option        "Protocol"        "ImPS/2"
    Option        "Emulate3Buttons"    "true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Standardgrafikkarte"
    Driver        "i810"
    BusID        "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Standardbildschirm"
    Option        "DPMS"
    HorizSync    28-51
    VertRefresh    43-60
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Device        "Standardgrafikkarte"
    Monitor        "Standardbildschirm"
    DefaultDepth    24
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        1
        Modes        "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        4
        Modes        "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        8
        Modes        "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        15
        Modes        "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        16
        Modes        "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        24
        Modes        "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier    "Default Layout"
    Screen        "Default Screen"
    InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"
    InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
    Mode    0666
EndSection
```


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. Dezember 2008)

Versuch einmal in der Modul-Sektion das 'load glx' mit einem # zu kommentieren. Das könnte Abhilfe schaffen und 3D-Beschleunigung brauchst du ja nicht sondern nur 2D nehme ich an. Ansonsten einmal lshw der Form halber und glxinfo mit aktiviertem load glx.


----------



## ulf123 (14. Dezember 2008)

danke werde ich gleich mal aus probieren, ja 3D brauch ich nicht.

hab da noch ne kurze frage


```
X -ac  & iceweasel --display :0 & unclutter -idle 2 -display :0 & xset -dpms -display :0 & xset s noblank -display :0 & xset s noexpose -display :0
```

das ist mein startbefehl um den Browser und den Xserver zustarten, Iceweasel ist in dem fall firefox.

nur das Problem ist das machmal wieder von zauber hand der eine oder andere rechner in den bildschirmschoner wechselt. also er macht ein expose...

das komische alle rechner sind von der hardware her gleich und haben das selbe image drauf. und es gibt auch nciht unbedingt ne gleichmäßigkeit


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. Dezember 2008)

Ein Bekannter von mir meinte es könnte daran liegen, dass du die xsets praktisch gleichzeitig startest und es dort zu Problemen kommen könnte. Versuche es doch einmal hiermit:


```
X -ac  & iceweasel --display :0 & unclutter -idle 2 -display :0 & xset -display :0 -dpms s noblank s noexpose s reset
```

Das sollte so funktionieren. Wenn du einfach willst, dass kein Bildschirmschoner aktiviert wird solltest du vllt stattdessen einfach s off benutzten. Was macht unclutter? Das Programm kenn ich nicht.


----------



## ulf123 (14. Dezember 2008)

hi danke für die ganzen tipps, ich werde das morgen gleich mal testen, unclutter blendet mir die maus aus mehr nicht. 

ich werde dich über den Erfolg oder Miserfolg  informieren.. danke


----------



## ulf123 (14. Dezember 2008)

ach ja eins habe ich doch noch, hat aber jetzt nichts viel mit dem Thema zu tun, aber der Server wird jeden morgen automatisch gestartet und jeden abend wieder runtergefahren. 

Die Anzeige PC´s werden noch per hand gestartet ich wollte jetzt einen Pin vom serialport nutzen um die rechner anzuschalten, wie steuert man ambesten einen Pin an?


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. Dezember 2008)

Da solltest du evtl. mal im Coders Talk anfragen .. aber um PCs anzuschalten gibt es eine bessere Methode Wake on Lan (kurz WoL genannt). Mach dich dazu mal auf WIki schlau. Gibt auch diverse Linux-Programme um das zu realisieren.


----------



## ulf123 (14. Dezember 2008)

WoL fällt leider aus weil die Rechner über nacht Spannungsfrei sein müssen... aber trozdem danke ich frag mal bei den Codern nach


----------



## ulf123 (16. Dezember 2008)

hi was ich noch mal kurz fragen wollte..

auf den Rechnern wo nur X und FF drauf ist habe ich probleme mit den Schriftarten und der Darstellung von Schriften.. wo ran kann das liegen

danke noch mal


----------

